# Swim22 updates



## Adrasteia (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi all,

As much for my own sanity as anything else i thought i'd start posting my (and Adam's) progress with swim22.

Monday: good 66 lengths (1650m) done, 20 in a skills and drills class. I was a coward and chose to do technique over sprints, maybe next week! 1 hr pool time.

Tuesday: 64 lengths (1600m). Lost my noseclip so i'll have to temporarily give up trying to learn to tumble turn (too much chlorine up my nose makes me sneeze all night). Decent amount of front crawl despite that. 50 mins.

Thursday: 40 lengths (1km). Quicker than my usual but a bit scrappy. Finally got my hat though! Adam's first swim too: 87m. Levels were 15 going in (bit high, but we'd overtreated an earlier hypo), 12.2 coming out. Dinner straight after but didn't correct because we usually see a fall after swimming and 2 hrs later 6.3. 

We can't really post pics like Matt's lovely cycle thread but here's Adam's first swim, and Cora trying to get in on the act!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 26, 2016)

Great pics. Keep the updates coming. (I wish I could swim)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm already worn out!  I can swim, but haven't for decades now and was never a strong swimmer. Keep up the excellent work! Love the goggles!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 26, 2016)

Fantastic, well done.  Some big distances there by you and Adam!   I'm like Northerner as although I can swim I wasn't very good technique wise but both my girls had plenty of lessons and are technically very good - far better than me.


----------



## Adrasteia (Mar 1, 2016)

Another two swims, another two miles - that's the team just shy of 8 miles (of 45).  Both took 50 mins which isn't too bad, and i looked semi-respectable in my skills class which is a bonus!

I'm not always great at remembering how many lengths i've done (especially if i stop for a chat) so since the swim officially began i've been taking a bucket with me to the pool and dropping in a wooden curtain ring every 2 lengths and a metal one every 10. It really helps, but i do get some funny looks.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2016)

Haha! I love it  Well done, I can't even imagine what it is like to swim so far - I know exactly how far it is when I run a mile from my house through the park, and that is quite a distance!


----------



## Adrasteia (Mar 7, 2016)

Managed some improvements this week! 

Tuesday night, down to 45 minutes for a mile. Not too tiring so with a bit of luck I should be able to sustain a decent pace over the 5K.

Thursday was a quick 30 mins effort but I managed 1050m - only two lengths more than before but i'm finally getting faster!

Adam did another 87m, back and front crawl. He was 7.5mmol going in and 13.4 coming out! No snack or anything, so we're putting the rise down to adrenaline. 

Sunday was a big swim - 2.5K. Managed 1hr 10 so I'm hopeful to do the 5K within 3 hours, factoring in time for breaks and a few slower lengths with Adam.

Adam managed a whopping 150m, and was mighty pleased with himself. He'd had a bad day before with a massive hypo at bedtime (apparently football has a significant delayed effect on his BG) so managing this really perked him up. He even felt good enough to have a wee shot on his bike and managed to properly cycle by himself - no stabilisers! (though steering is a work in progress). He went to bed last night like the cat that got the cream. If this weather holds I forsee a summer training a wannabe triathlete!

And we've pimped our bucket! 

(Excuse the state - it took an unexpected dunking)


----------



## Robin (Mar 7, 2016)

Yay, that sounds great for both of you. ( Love the dunked bucket)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2016)

Well done both of you!  The DF thinks Adam is a real hero and looks forward to hearing the news about him - beginning to sound like the Alistair Brownlee for the 2036 Olympics!


----------



## Adrasteia (Mar 13, 2016)

Quite a week of swimming with both my sister and i putting in another 2.5k effort today. Got 2.6k done over another 2 sessions so i'm on target for the 6 week completion. 

Also saw the pool manager and she's agreed to let us make a feature of our final 5k swim so i'm rallying round all the troops to get an info desk, collection buckets, bunting as well as something in the press. Busy times!

Hero of the week though is Adam who managed a personal best of 250m today! He also had a cracking cycle of about 2 miles yesterday (followed by a bit of a hissy fit when we told him cycling was finished for the day). It's all been a bit much though and he's taken himself off to bed, leaving me to keep this one quiet!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2016)

Fabulous! Well done all!  Great news about the Grand Finale, hope you raise lots!  Good to hear that Adam does get tired...eventually!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 13, 2016)

Adrasteia said:


> Quite a week of swimming with both my sister and i putting in another 2.5k effort today. Got 2.6k done over another 2 sessions so i'm on target for the 6 week completion.
> 
> Also saw the pool manager and she's agreed to let us make a feature of our final 5k swim so i'm rallying round all the troops to get an info desk, collection buckets, bunting as well as something in the press. Busy times!
> 
> ...



Brilliant work by you all.


----------



## Adrasteia (Mar 21, 2016)

A fairly big week for me this week, and not entirely on purpose.  Turned up my usual half hour before drills class to get the distance in only to discover this was the week the classes split - and i had signed up weeks ago for the later one! My instructor just got me to join in both so that was 2.5k. A 1k on thurs and another 2.5k on sunday so i now only have 10k until completion. Easy week coming up!

Much quieter week for Adam with only 100m done. The weather was too nice so we hit the cycle paths instead!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2016)

Well done both!  Nearly there!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 21, 2016)

Well done whole family


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 21, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## Adrasteia (Apr 2, 2016)

Well, that's the last dip until the big swim tomorrow - i'm sitting at 18.98 miles so perfect for my 5k tomorrow and Adam has done 0.64 of a mile in total and tomorrow is going for 22 lengths so that is going to be a big day for him. Pretty relieved we still have the libre sensor on, i suspect tomorrow will be highly erratic!

Wish us luck, and may the Diabetes Fairy sprinkle some stabilising dust over the wee fella tomorrow!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2016)

Good luck!  The Fairy has promised to be good!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 2, 2016)

Good luck for tomorrow!   Almost finished.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 3, 2016)

Good luck for later today


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2016)

She's all set to jump in and save you if you get tired!  Good luck!


----------



## Adrasteia (Apr 5, 2016)

What a fantastic day Sunday was!

I arrived at the pool early to set up with bunting and make sure the info desk our local support group were manning was in place to find that they were already all organised so (after a brief chat) there was nothing for me to do but hit the pool!  The venue had kindly put up race lines for us and the race flags were diabetes flags so with that and all of the decorations the group brought the place looked great. As i was about to head in, a quick check of my phone showed me that some complete strangers had donated £50 on the back of our piece in the Evening News so I dashed back out to tell the team, with slightly blurry vision 

I headed in for a 400m warm up then it was half 1 and the countdown was on! Amanda, Adam and Richard arrived at 2 and were straight in with gusto! Adam is a cracking wee swimmer but doesn't put much stock in lane discipline (or maybe he just wanted to make sure the star of the show was clearly seen at all times?) so there were a few bumped heads but we managed. Amazingly, half a dozen of his friends from nursery came to cheer him on (supplied with endless kid-friendly paraphernalia supplied by the support group which they waved about manically) which really gave everyone a boost.

After a brief break for Adam to go and have a snack with his pals, (and a clear lane for Amanda and I to notch up some more lengths in) it was back in for the final stretch. The last two lengths were done as a team - the first holding hands and the second with Adam leading, to a lot of cheering from his fans!

The results:
Adam - 22 lengths - 1 hour
Amanda - 150 lengths - 2 hours
Me - 200 lengths - 2.5 hours, and finished my 22 mile total 

We've raised over £800 so far, and in the hope that we'll get to £1000 we've decided to keep going and finish at least the 66 miles the team have signed up for. As a result, Amanda and I put in our slowest ever Monday night swims 

(Note - I won't admit to Adam's numbers here, because - probably due to his extreme excitement - he was higher than I would have liked for the entire time. Things did settle down by bedtime!)

A few pics:
Pre-swim excitement


Cheerleaders!
 

Action shot:
 

Final laps:
 

Finished!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2016)

Absolutely brilliant!  Well done to all involved, what a superb effort!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 5, 2016)

Fantastic effort.  Well done to all you.


----------



## SlowRunner (Apr 17, 2016)

I've only just read this, all the way from start to finish... It's amazing! Very well done to you all xx


----------

